# X990 group buy - THEY'RE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## BatteryCharger (Aug 30, 2004)

*X990 group buy - THEY\'RE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Would there be any interest in a group buy for the famous Arco/Mcculloch X990 35 watt HID spotlight? Right now it looks like I could do 5, maybe 8 of them for approximately *$300* *shipped*, possibly less. The lowest I've found them for anywhere is about $500. Only 4 would be available to buy...since I want one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## unnerv (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I just payed for a Lionheart and new PC so the wallet is feeling a little empty right now. At this price tho it might be time to whip out the plastic. Count me in at $300 shipped.


----------



## cheesehead (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Er, that's one good deal. Where the heck did you find that? Even Brightguy a few months back was nowhere in the ballpark. Hmm, ok,...

cheese


----------



## WB (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

BatteryCharger

Yes I would like one

Thanks
---------
Bill


----------



## BatteryCharger (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
Er, that's one good deal. Where the heck did you find that? Even Brightguy a few months back was nowhere in the ballpark. Hmm, ok,...

cheese 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know a guy that is doing business with the manufacturer in Asia. I will have more info with the exact prices in the next few days.

Just for my own info - the X990 completely, totally blows away any halogen light, right? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## larryk (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Count me in.
Larry.


----------



## cue003 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Count me in as well. This is the complete light right? Just like the one Bright Guy sells? light, battery, charger, extra battery and case... i believe

Lastly, are these new factory sealed or refurbished units?

Thanks for putting this together and offering it to us.

Curtis


----------



## BatteryCharger (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Not totally sure what it includes - definately the light, at least 1 battery, and a charger. Might be two batteries and a case. These are brand new, not refurbs.

Also, there is a small chance that I may be able to get more than 5.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Update:

This includes the a plastic case, charger, and only 1 battery. I may be able to get extras for around $60. (most replacements are $100+) Doesn't look like I will be able to get the second light I talked about.


----------



## lambo (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Please count me in as well, BatteryCharger, if the full number of x990's haven't been accounted for yet.

I knew this habit of staying up late to browse CPF would eventually pay off. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

(Oh, is it safe to assume that these would come with a useable U.S. warranty?)


----------



## BatteryCharger (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Another update:

Looks like I will be able to get at least 8 of them. It is also looking more and more like the $300 price will go DOWN. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif More info tomarrow...

Not sure about a warranty. I'll check into it...


----------



## udaman (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy? $300 !*

There, I changed the title of the thread just a bit so that people understand this is not just another 'average' discounted GB. Someone contacted BrightGuy about a GB and there was only something around a $20 discount.

Now if you started off with the title "$300 X990", in the proper GB forum, I think you'd have dozens of orders already. No real warranty to speak of if it is coming directly from Asia---buyer beware, the risk is your shipped unit doesn't work when it arrives or a few months down the road there are operating problems. I've seen a few posts here about some problems had with these.

Now if someone would figure out if the newer, smaller Hella Gen4 50w ballasts will fit inside one of these, I'd go for the full price of the BrightGuy version.


----------



## mudmojo (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

This is great that you're extending this deal to us. We'll all help each other out ok? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Count me in pending final price...

As for beating out all halogen lights, take a look at some CPF halogen magic at work here near the bottom of the page. 
http://www.jtice.com/bsdb/
This is a fellow CPF'ers website. Hi jtice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

If you're talking about production halogens then I'm not sure but I think I recall reading that even the budget minded 10MCP Thor halogen spotlight comes close to rivalling a 35W HID in terms of PERCEIVED total light output.

The real value of an HID setup IMO is the colour representation. I personally like a light distribution that is more towards full spectrum lighting (ie. the sun) much more than the yellowish hue of incandescents.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Update again:

1 year warranty. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

udaman - this was more of a feeler, I didn't expect this many people to jump at the chance of spending $300 for a flashlight. I should have known better on CPF. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

To be fair to brightguy, he probably gets them from a distributor in the US, probably for more than $300. (Arco)Obviously he couldn't sell for less than that in a group buy. I don't believe these will be Arco branded...


----------



## lambo (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Nothing but great news since I last checked in, BatteryCharger! Thanks!

I don't know about you, but I may not sleep tonight.


----------



## Azecos (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Aaaaargh stop teasing....

ok, i'm in /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Is the charger also working on 220 volts?


----------



## udaman (Aug 31, 2004)

*X990 group buy - <$300*

[ QUOTE ]
*mudmojo said:*
This is great that you're extending this deal to us. We'll all help each other out ok? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Count me in pending final price...

As for beating out all halogen lights, take a look at some CPF halogen magic at work here near the bottom of the page. 
http://www.jtice.com/bsdb/
This is a fellow CPF'ers website. Hi jtice! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif

If you're talking about production halogens then I'm not sure but I think I recall reading that even the budget minded 10MCP Thor halogen spotlight comes close to rivalling a 35W HID in terms of PERCEIVED total light output.

The real value of an HID setup IMO is the colour representation. I personally like a light distribution that is more towards full spectrum lighting (ie. the sun) much more than the yellowish hue of incandescents. 

[/ QUOTE ]

FYI, the 35w HID capsule in the X990 is rated for approx. 3,200 lumens. The Thor uses 100w H4 auto bulb and in standard configuration it's less than 2,000lumens for that bulb. But then there is the utility of the X990 design; quick-change battery packs, pivoting head, and longer runtime that the lower wattage HID makes possilble; in a rather hefty package, however. 

Lots of modded hot wire guys doing well beyond 3,200 lumens, but not the longer runtimes of the X990.

See, bwaites "Mule" project, for example. The "Mule" Mule/Aurora/Pheonix class light


----------



## BatteryCharger (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

If anybody wants an extra battery for ~$60, let me know now. Not sure if I can get them or not...

Azecos - not sure about a 220v charger, again, I'll find out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## PeterW (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

A 220V charger would be vtal for us Euro-CPFers. How long is this offer going to stay open for, looks like you could get a LOT of business comming your way.

Yes the Aurora/Mule/Phoenix will be impressive and smaller but it seems to be taking a LONG time to get built and still no idea about the cost.... this could give more and cost less?!

PEterW


----------



## Sinjz (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

Ack! Count me in, pending final cost. I can't believe I'm considering spending so much for a light! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif

Someone tell me, do I REALLY need that second battery?


----------



## cue003 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

Of looks like some are waiting on final costs..... So far you said you could get yourself PLUS at least 8 others...

List so far seem to be:

1 - BatteryCharger (this is yourself... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )
2 - unnerv
3 - cheesehead
4 - wb
5 - larryk
6 - cue003 (may also like the extra battery)
7 - lambo
8 - udaman 
9 - mudmojo
10 - Azecos
11 - PeterW
12 - Sinjz

Hope this helps.

Thanks 

Curtis


----------



## cue003 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

One of the moderators may want to move this thread into the GROUP BUY forum.

Curtis


----------



## PeterW (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

Whoa..... I'm after the BRIGHTEST small(ish) light. So I would prefer the Aurora/Phoenix light as it is easier to hand hold. I recently got a 3.5MCP Thor and realised that I don't want to have to haul such a weighty sucker around. Just how heavy/large is the X990 in comparison?! Of course if this offer hangs around, the x990 is actually quite dinky and the Aurora/Phoenix never shows up, then I *might* be in the line for one of these. I can't just buy EVERY light now can I?!

Cheers

PEterW


----------



## jtice (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

Oh, wow, how did I miss this!? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

Just a couple questions, its been a while sence I looked at the X990.

- Does it have a high and low setting?

- Does this group buy include the carry case, and second battery?

- When is this group buy closing?

I really dont have the money for this, really, but,,, I ,,, must,,,, have,,, one ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif
Dont put me down as a definate yet, I need to check my finacnces first.

Ah,,, glad to see the BSDB is comming in handy, there are alot of great shots of the X990 there. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

[EDIT] ah upon reading the thread more carefully, I see it only comes with one battery. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
I guess its still a good deal though, especially if you can get the second batt for around $60.
arrrg, Im gonna go look under the couch for change now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif


-John


----------



## SilverFox (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

Hello John,

The X990 only has the high setting. To achieve a low setting, I just bounce the light off of the clouds... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

It does have an adjustable focus. It goes from a some what wide spot to a some what narrow flood.

Mine came with a shoulder strap for "EDC" use.

Great light.

Tom


----------



## kongfuchicken (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

If it's not too late, add me to the list!


----------



## jtice (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

Is the X990 water resistant at all?

What if its nice and hot, and alittle water gets on the lens, will it heat fractor?


----------



## cue003 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

Anyone know the runtime for the X990? 

thanks

Curtis


----------



## jtice (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

I hear its about 70 minutes, which is very nice for the amount of light it produces.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

Alright, the list as I see it now is like this:
*BatteryCharger
unnerv
WB 
larryk 
cue003
lambo
mudmojo
Azecos*
Sinjz
PeterW - maybe
jtice - maybe
kongfuchicken

The first 8 are in bold, because at this point there will only be 8 lights TOTAL. I'll try for 10, and those of you at the bottom of the list, there's probably a pretty high chnace 1 or 2 people above you will drop out.

Soon I will have a final price, and then I can start collecting payment. Once I get 8 payments, I will be able to order the lights. It will take aproximately 2-3 weeks to get them after that.


----------



## MeridianTactical (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

I want in for one if there are any left....


----------



## lambo (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

BatteryCharger, not to be meddlesome -- and please don't anyone on the list below me get angry -- but I think from re-reading cheesehead's post that he intended to opt in as well, though he's not on your list. Unless of course you've heard from him privately or something.

I did manage to sleep last night, but it wasn't easy. Such bright lights in my dreams . . . . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

[ QUOTE ]
*lambo said:*
BatteryCharger, not to be meddlesome -- and please don't anyone on the list below me get angry -- but I think from re-reading cheesehead's post that he intended to opt in as well, though he's not on your list. Unless of course you've heard from him privately or something.

I did manage to sleep last night, but it wasn't easy. Such bright lights in my dreams . . . . /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

It didn't appear that way to me, but if he does want on the list, I'll put him in the order he posted. Let me know, cheesehead. Same goes for anyone else I might have missed...


----------



## lambo (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

I could be wrong, of course, but it was that enigmatic "Hmm, ok . . ." at the end that made me think he wanted in. None of my business, really, I suppose cheesehead can speak for himself.

On an earlier concern I expressed, do you happen to know who would do the warranty service in the U.S. if it turns out to be necessary?

And if it's not too late, could you please put me down for a second battery at ~$60.

Thanks for putting this deal together, by the way. Hope it comes off as planned.


----------



## naromtap (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

There's an old saying; 'If you've seen the bandwagon you've probably missed it' Have I? Can you slap me on the end of the list in case anyone drops out or you get more please?


----------



## BatteryCharger (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

[ QUOTE ]
*naromtap said:*
There's an old saying; 'If you've seen the bandwagon you've probably missed it' Have I? Can you slap me on the end of the list in case anyone drops out or you get more please? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yeah, I'll put you on the list, but we're already up to about 15. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

lambo - I don't know about the warranty, again, I'll find out...


----------



## lambo (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

Sorry to be such a pest. It's just rechannelled excitement.


----------



## jtice (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

OK, I checked my finances,,, and im /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

So,, bump me to a DEFINATELY WANT ONE ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif

also, I started this post, cuz I still have a few questions, and it may help others also.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=671311&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------



## naromtap (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

[ QUOTE ]
*BatteryCharger said:*
[ QUOTE ]


Yeah, I'll put you on the list, but we're already up to about 15. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

lambo - I don't know about the warranty, again, I'll find out... 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ok thanks batterycharger!


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

I don't mean to be a wet blanket but the warranty is likely nonexistent. 

I bought a 990 from ProXenon and <both> batteries failed within 3 months. They would not replace them because they "weren't covered" by the warranty. Also when I went straight to the manufacturer, as recommended by ProXenon, they said the since I bought from ProXenon and not the official US distributor they wouldn't do anything about the light. In fact they said they had filed a law suit against ProXenon. The main thing is that you will be on your own without a compassionate local vendor to cover your warranty woes. Believe me when I say that the above is the short version. It's gone on for quite a while. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

Good luck,
LT


----------



## naromtap (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

Out of interest Lunal Tic where you using the light daily?


----------



## BatteryCharger (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

Think of it this way...

Whether or not the warranty is good, it's still the same you get when you buy for Proxenon for twice as much. You could still buy a replacement battery from somebody like brightguy for ~$100 if need be. And since most of us are modders, if the battery dies, you can rebuild it relatively easily. 

That said, I'm talking directly with the manufacturer in Taiwan. They are telling me 1 year warranty. I don't think they are lying. Not going through any distributors. Should you need the warranty, you will probably have to talk directly to them, OR to me and then I talk to them. I don't know though, like I said, I still have to find out the details.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

naromtap,

The usage was weekly and full discharge each time, not intermittent. Batteries were not charged until they'd cooled and not used off the charger till cool. In fact one unit would get too hot to touch at the base of the neck when used; probably an internal short.

LT


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

Ok - I will only be getting 3 extra batteries for $60. I'm taking one, cue003 and lambo have called the others. If they don't want them, somebody else can have them.

The warranty is 1 year based on the date printed on the light. If there is a problem you will have to contact me, and I will deal with the company in Taiwan. 

Hopefully I can start taking payments tomarrow. I need to upgrade my paypal account to get rid of the $500 monthly withdrawal limit, because obviously the lights will cost more than $500. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Start getting your funds ready...


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

By the way - I will definately be getting 10 lights, no more no less. The first 9 people on the list will get one.


----------



## jtice (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

LOL, well, that figures, I was one away! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif

Well, if anyone backs out, please let me know! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Come on guys, these things are way too expensive, you cant afford it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif (neither can I, but does that stop me?) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif
No, actually, this is a nice deal.
Thanks alot for doing this though BatterCharger. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

-John


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

I can't afford it either...look what you guys have done to me! I'm spending $300 on a flashlight, and I think it's a good deal! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## lambo (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

Woo-hoo, BatteryCharger!! You are indeed *The Man*. 

It's mighty big of you to take on warranty detail if it becomes necessary. That's got to be more than you bargained for when setting out.

I assume you don't yet know the precise final price? (Was that "twice as much at Proxenon" above fairly accurate, or are you torturing me?)

And yes, I still want the spare battery.

Thanks heaps.


----------



## jtice (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

lol, just wait till you tell a freind how much it was,,,
I like to tell ppl HALF of what it cost,,, adn see that reaction,,, before I say the full price.
My buddies ask all the time,,, now I just say,, "about 3 times the ammount you would ever pay" LOL

ok, im going to bed, to dream of lights.

[EDIT] oh BTW,,, i will also take an extra batt,,,, if someone also passes on one of those.
pffftt... HA,, i have to be lucky enough to get an X990 first. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

BC,

I was interested (but I was looking for more details). Since there is SO MUCH enthusiatic interest I'll step back (42 posts in one day!). I don't want to step on any toes or ruin any HID dreams (I have an HID, and a few on the way and they really are very nice lights).
GREAT POST! And that's one great light at a great price, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/goodjob.gif

cheese


----------



## cue003 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*BatteryCharger said:*
Another update:

Looks like I will be able to get at least 8 of them. It is also looking more and more like the $300 price will go DOWN. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif More info tomarrow...

Not sure about a warranty. I'll check into it... 

[/ QUOTE ]


Since we are now up to 10 people, were you able to get the price down anymore?

Thanks

Curtis


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Still not 100% sure of the price, I will definately know tomarrow. It will be very close to $300. The lights will be the same cost each with 10, but shipping will be different. Keep in mind that it is possible that they could be *slightly* more than $300.


----------



## Sinjz (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I can't tell anymore, where am I on the list. 

If I'm in, anybody want to buy my spot? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Just kidding. Well... I'll listen to offers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif

BTW, I'm not making a big deal out of it, but I honestly don't think "Hmm, ok,..." equals "I'm in."

Do we have a final price?

Is this really a 'GOOD' deal? What % off are we talking about?

Any bad effects if I don't use it EVERYday?


----------



## cheesehead (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Yes, "hmm ok,..." is not "I'M IN!", thus in fairness (and without whining), I'm not asking to be in (unless I can sell my spot /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif). Just kiddin' /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif

Eh, on the other hand, it is a good deal, BG has them for about 500, but you get one extra battery. So, you're about 25-33% off. That's a great deal!

cheese


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sinjz said:*
I can't tell anymore, where am I on the list. 

If I'm in, anybody want to buy my spot? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Just kidding. Well... I'll listen to offers. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif

BTW, I'm not making a big deal out of it, but I honestly don't think "Hmm, ok,..." equals "I'm in."

Do we have a final price?


[/ QUOTE ]

The list I posted on the second page is still good...just longer now. I believe you're in line to get one. No final price yet.

HOPEFULLY, tomarrow I will start taking payment. Once I start accepting, I'll give everyone on the list 24 hours to pay, and then you're off the list.

So, how many of you are going to put this up on ebay and make $200? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Is it too late to get in on this?


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*V8TOYTRUCK said:*
Is it too late to get in on this? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Kind of...I'll put you on the list, but you'll be 18th with only 10 lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## Azecos (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

BatteryCharger, do you know the answer of my question yet? (can it be used on 220 volts?)


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Azecos said:*
BatteryCharger, do you know the answer of my question yet? (can it be used on 220 volts?) 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't believe it will, BUT, you can use something like this: http://www.dvdoverseas.com/store/index.html?catalog1_0.html


----------



## jtice (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I see this thread is still going strong.

Whaaaa? Noone dropped out yet? DARN!


----------



## Azecos (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

damn, I'll have to drop out. Got a speeding ticket.....


----------



## jtice (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Azecos,

Even though I was sorta hoping someone would drop out, I didnt want it to happen under this sort of circumstance. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
I feel your pain, I got one last week. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif $105 It was in a company car though, and I think the company MIGHT pay for it though! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Sorry for you luck.

BatteryCharger,

Does this mean in within the 10 units now?

-John


----------



## Draco_Americanus (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Darn ! I whanted one my self for a while but after a MaxaBeam and a blitz hid mod and another car I am kinda out of the market for one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Today's list:
*1. BatteryCharger
2. unnerv
3. WB 
4. larryk 
5. cue003
6. lambo
7. mudmojo
8. Sinjz
9. PeterW - maybe
10. jtice*
11. kongfuchicken
12. Meridian Tactical 
13. PeLu 
14. cmacclel 
15. Clifton Arnold
16. naromtap 
17. V8TOYTRUCK

I'll have the final price in a few hours.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Feel free to do something like this again in the future BC.
I might go for it next time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleye11.gif
Looks like you are getting your light John. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtice (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

3rd_shift,

Yep, Im in ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Yea, big cheers to BatteryCharger for putting this all together! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy23.gif
I dont remember a GB for the X990 ever happening in the past, and its a good deal.

-John


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Update:

FINAL PRICE WILL BE *$310*. Shipping from Taiwan was more than I thought it would be. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

If all goes well I may be able to do the same thing with the X995 for around $220.
http://www.proxenon.com/add_cart_frm.php?product_id=53


----------



## Crazydude (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

If you do another GB for the X990, put me down on your list. Now for the X995, I'm somewhat interested. Eh, add me to this list as a possible.

Cd...


----------



## lambo (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I didn't somehow manage to miss the post -- or PM -- where we find out where to send payment, did I? I've tried to keep up with the thread today, but you never know . . . .

Terrific deal, BatteryCharger. Thanks again. (I can't wait to see _your_ "Cheers" thread. I might as well start working on a draft now.)


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*lambo said:*
I didn't miss the post (or PM) where we find out where to send payment, did I? I've tried to keep up with the thread, but you never know . . . .

Terrific deal, BatteryCharger. Thanks again. (I can't wait to see _your_ "Cheers" thread.) 

[/ QUOTE ]

No, not taking payment yet. I'll make a big bold post here and PM the top 10 people on the list when I do. Still trying to get my $500 paypal withdrawal limit removed. I hate paypal. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## WB (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

BattereyCharger

May be just as easy for us to send you a money order etc. 

-----------
Bill


----------



## lambo (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

That's good news. I'd hate to miss out on this now due to my own inattention or stupidity.

Good luck with paypal. I don't much care for it either, but then I remind myself what it was like trying to buy things online in the pre-paypal days.

(And if you're going to quote me so quickly, I'll have to stop editing myself after I post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif)


----------



## lambo (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Money order is fine with me, too. Whatever's easiest for you, BatteryCharger.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I've been thinking about money orders too. Even with my paypal limit removed, I don't feel very comfortable running $3100 through paypal. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif Good lord...I just calculated the paypal fees, *$89*. 

Hmmm...well...maybe I will do money orders. I'll let everyone know what I'm doing soon...


----------



## Sinjz (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Hey Cheese, hope you understood, I didn't care either way. My comment was more about how someone else interpreted your 'hmmm... ok' comment. Sound like you understood that, but have to be careful with text. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

I'm with lambo on this. I NEED a PM and possible more than a 24 hour deadline. I often can't make it on CPF for one reason or another and sometimes I'm just stupid and forget to check certain threads. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif

To remove PayPal limit, I think all you have to do is associate your Paypal account with a checking account.

BTW, I now offically hate Ramen noodles and chunk light tuna. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## Sinjz (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Would you accept a personal check instead? I hate getting MO; the wait at my post office is forever. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Heck I got a credit card and a PayPal account to avoid standing in that line! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sinjz said:*
To remove PayPal limit, I think all you have to do is associate your Paypal account with a checking account.


[/ QUOTE ]

No, they seem to want my bank account, 10 or 12 credit card numbers, the social security number of everyone I've ever met, my first born child, etc. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif Also I didn't think about all the fees, if I do paypal I'll have to raise the price slightly again.

As for personal checks, probably not, because I'll have to wait for them to clear. I don't want to hold up everyone's lights just waiting for checks to clear.

Just give me a little while to think all this over.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## larryk (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

In all fairness I will give up my spot to the next in line. I have already owned a X990, and have 4 other HID lights. I hope someone that has never owned a HID light gets my spot, they are quite incredible lights.
Larry.


----------



## PeLu (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*BatteryCharger said:*
If all goes well I may be able to do the same thing with the X995 for around $220.

[/ QUOTE ]

Wonderful, they set a new record in efficiency! 300lm/W .-)

(Actually I'm not so much impressed by the 10W HID lamps....but I may convert after some reviews and get this one too .-)

Besides that: Just in case I get one of these X990 lights, we should arrange the money transfer from all EU people together (if there are any). I assumed Paypal to be the solution.
(Money transfer within the EU is free, outside it is very expensive).


----------



## mudmojo (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*BatteryCharger said:*
FINAL PRICE WILL BE *$310*. Shipping from Taiwan was more than I thought it would be. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

I have had a change of mind after reconsidering the final price after customs brokerage charges/duties and have decided to put it into my McLaren F1 fund instead. Those shift knobs are expensive you know? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif

So it is with regret that you can count me out but it will be happy for me to see that someone else gets in on this great deal.


----------



## waion (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I'm always dreaming of getting a X990...esp with this price!! What's a pitty, I've lost my job recently...


----------



## cue003 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

With hurricane francis upon us here in Florida, I too will have to pass on this purchase and make sure that I don't need the funds for hurricane supplies and repairs. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

thanks and now someone else can move up the list.

Curtis.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Mudmojo, does that mean you're out?
Wait, have I been taking these pills again? ... no!
So I'm not seeing things, right?
But... but... that would mean...
I'm IN!!!
I'm in the list! 
I'm in the list! 
I'm in the list! 
Weeee!!! Oh now I'm happy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif man


----------



## jtice (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

lol, congrates chicken,,, heck, I was worried I wouldnt make the list,, seems at least 3 ppl dropped out.
Should be plenty of us to buy up the extras though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Today's list...
*1. BatteryCharger
2. unnerv
3. WB 
4. lambo
5. Sinjz
6. PeterW - maybe
7. jtice
8. kongfuchicken
9. Meridian Tactical 
10. PeLu *
11. cmacclel 
12. Clifton Arnold
13. naromtap 
14. V8TOYTRUCK


----------



## jtice (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Whats the status, of where the extra batteries are going?
I know you said you are only getting 2 or 3,,, and you wanted one..
I would like one, if its avalible.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif That oughtta keep the other chickens in the coup awake at night. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crackup.gif
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/huh.gif Pukock!, Bawk! bawk! 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif Not to mention the possibility of getting roosters to crow at midnight with that thing. 

Edit a moment later;
Well, heck. 
Throw me in the "reserve list" BC at #15. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

*PAYMENT TIME!*

After thinking about it all night last night, I think i'm going to have to stick to money orders. I will take PayPal from those in Europe PLUS an additional $10 to cover the "paypal tax". /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

I will be sending a PM to everyone on the list with more info.

*PLEASE* get your money orders out as soon as possible so that we don't hold up everyone else.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy - <$300*

Almost forgot - when you send the money order, please include your CPF username!

Also there's 1 more extra battery up for grabs...


----------



## lambo (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

BatteryCharger,

PM replied to, and Money Order for $370 ($310 for light, $60 for spare battery) going out tomorrow. I'd send it Overnight if I thought it'd help the cause.

And again, a huge public *THANKS!* for taking this all on. You're a prince among CPFers!


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

No need for overnight shipping...it would be nice if everyone would do that, but I doubt that will happen, so don't waste your money.

BTW - once I get 7 or so money orders I'll just order them then and pay the rest until the other money orders show up...


----------



## lambo (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*BatteryCharger said:*
No need for overnight shipping...it would be nice if everyone would do that, but I doubt that will happen, so don't waste your money.

[/ QUOTE ]

That's kind of what I figured. This is complicated enough without trying to get everyone else to promise to send their payments overnight so _I_ can get _my_ light sooner.

By the way, I think jtice said a few posts up that he wants the spare battery that's going begging.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Yeah...sorry...missed a couple posts there. The battery is yours if you want it jtice.

3rd_shift - you're on the list, and they're dropping like flys. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif If anyone else wants on the list, don't be shy, there's still a good chance you could get one...


----------



## daz (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

You guys will not be disappointed with this light.It is very,very bright and white and has a great throw in spot.Make sure you have got your sunglasses with you when you srike this light up /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gifBig thanks to batterycharger for setting this up for you guys /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## jtice (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

PM replied BatteryCharger, yes, I would like the extra batt please. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks again for going this!

-John


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Last on the list... Christmas is coming up soon guys, don't you guys need the money for Xmas gifts? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif


----------



## lambo (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

This _is_ a Christmas gift. Now my poor, feeble, 75-year-old mother will finally be able to find the bathroom in the middle of the night. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

It actually really _is_ a gift --a _birthday_ gift. For me, since I found the thread in the early hours of my birthday. I was going to get a TigerLight for one of Jim Sexton's mods, but what the heck, you can always get one of those. And anyway, this is brighter than even the Tiger85.

Hang tight, though, V8TOYTRUCK. I've been surprised by the number who've dropped out. I'd be willing to be you'll get one yet.

Good luck.


----------



## Geheim (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

To make V*TOYTRUCK feel better I'll add my name to the bottom of the list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif It's a good price for a great light. I do not have a HID yet. Too bad I got in late on this thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif




Today's list...
*1. BatteryCharger
2. unnerv
3. WB 
4. lambo
5. Sinjz
6. PeterW - maybe
7. jtice
8. kongfuchicken
9. Meridian Tactical 
10. PeLu *
11. cmacclel 
12. Clifton Arnold
13. naromtap 
14. V8TOYTRUCK
15. Geheim


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Geheim said:*
To make V*TOYTRUCK feel better I'll add my name to the bottom of the list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif It's a good price for a great light. I do not have a HID yet. Too bad I got in late on this thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif




Today's list...
*1. BatteryCharger
2. unnerv
3. WB 
4. lambo
5. Sinjz
6. PeterW - maybe
7. jtice
8. kongfuchicken
9. Meridian Tactical 
10. PeLu *
11. cmacclel 
12. Clifton Arnold
13. naromtap 
14. V8TOYTRUCK
15. Geheim 

[/ QUOTE ]

Close, but not quite... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
*1. BatteryCharger
2. unnerv
3. WB 
4. lambo
5. Sinjz
6. PeterW - maybe
7. jtice
8. kongfuchicken
9. Meridian Tactical 
10. PeLu *
11. cmacclel 
12. Clifton Arnold
13. naromtap 
14. V8TOYTRUCK
15. 3rd_shift 
16. Geheim


----------



## rstones1964 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Can someone puy me on the list as number 17? I don't know how to add a name to the list. Thanks!
jim /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thanks.gif


----------



## rstones1964 (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*BatteryCharger said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*Geheim said:*
To make V*TOYTRUCK feel better I'll add my name to the bottom of the list. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif It's a good price for a great light. I do not have a HID yet. Too bad I got in late on this thread. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rant.gif




Today's list...
*1. BatteryCharger
2. unnerv
3. WB 
4. lambo
5. Sinjz
6. PeterW - maybe
7. jtice
8. kongfuchicken
9. Meridian Tactical 
10. PeLu *
11. cmacclel 
12. Clifton Arnold
13. naromtap 
14. V8TOYTRUCK
15. Geheim 

[/ QUOTE ]

Close, but not quite... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
*1. BatteryCharger
2. unnerv
3. WB 
4. lambo
5. Sinjz
6. PeterW - maybe
7. jtice
8. kongfuchicken
9. Meridian Tactical 
10. PeLu *
11. cmacclel 
12. Clifton Arnold
13. naromtap 
14. V8TOYTRUCK
15. 3rd_shift 
16. Geheim 

[/ QUOTE ]
17. rstones1964


----------



## PeterW (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

cmacclel you're in luck. This offer came a bit fast for the wallet. So have to pull out. Hope this offer is repeated sometime though!

Thanks once again to Batterystation for making this offer in the first place!

PEterW


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

*WB
Meridian Tactical*
Still haven't heard from you since I started taking payments. You guys still plan on paying?


----------



## WB (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

BatteryCharger

I did not get to the post office today for a money order will do so on Tuesday.

Thank You
=========
Bill


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*WB said:*
BatteryCharger

I did not get to the post office today for a money order will do so on Tuesday.

Thank You
=========
Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's fine...just want to know what's going on. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## rstones1964 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Could someone help me? I want my name on the list at number 17 but I don't know how to do it.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/stupid.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

1. BatteryCharger
2. unnerv
3. WB 
4. lambo
5. Sinjz
6. PeterW - maybe
7. jtice
8. kongfuchicken
9. Meridian Tactical 
10. PeLu 
11. cmacclel 
12. Clifton Arnold
13. naromtap 
14. V8TOYTRUCK
15. 3rd_shift 
16. Geheim 
17. rstones1964 

There, wasn't that hard, was it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

#6 said he's out.

*1. BatteryCharger
2. unnerv
3. WB 
4. lambo
5. Sinjz
6. jtice
7. kongfuchicken
8. Meridian Tactical 
9. PeLu 
10. cmacclel 
*11. Clifton Arnold
12. naromtap 
13. V8TOYTRUCK
14. 3rd_shift 
15. Geheim 
16. rstones1964 

eh, just bored.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
#6 said he's out.

*1. BatteryCharger
2. unnerv
3. WB 
4. lambo
5. Sinjz
6. jtice
7. kongfuchicken
8. Meridian Tactical 
9. PeLu 
10. cmacclel 
*11. Clifton Arnold
12. naromtap 
13. V8TOYTRUCK
14. 3rd_shift 
15. Geheim 
16. rstones1964 

eh, just bored. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep...that's the current correct list.


----------



## rstones1964 (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Thanks you Kongfu!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## naromtap (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Battery Charger - I've just looked at the currency converters for the charger & they are very big, too big for me so I will therefore remove myself from the list, thanks for adding me all the same.

1. BatteryCharger
2. unnerv
3. WB 
4. lambo
5. Sinjz
6. PeterW - maybe
7. jtice
8. kongfuchicken
9. Meridian Tactical 
10. PeLu 
11. cmacclel 
12. Clifton Arnold
13. V8TOYTRUCK
14. 3rd_shift 
15. Geheim


----------



## naromtap (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

1. BatteryCharger
2. unnerv
3. WB 
4. lambo
5. Sinjz
6. jtice
7. kongfuchicken
8. Meridian Tactical 
9. PeLu 
10. cmacclel 
11. Clifton Arnol
12. V8TOYTRUCK
13. 3rd_shift 
14. Geheim 
15. rstones1964


----------



## Sinjz (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I was wondering, can this thing be recharged in a car? Would a cheap 140 watt inverter I have work with the normal charger of would something short? Also, is there a way to make this more water resistant?


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sinjz said:*
I was wondering, can this thing be recharged in a car? Would a cheap 140 watt inverter I have work with the normal charger of would something short? Also, is there a way to make this more water resistant? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It doesn't come with a car charger, since the battery pack is 12v it isn't really possible to do so. A power inverter will work, I don't know if 140 watts would be enough, but it probably would.


----------



## jtice (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Sinjz,

Your power inverter will be plenty to charge the X990.
I have a 150 Watt inverter, and I was running 2 - 4AA chargers, a digicam batt charger, and a camcorder charger all at once, all night, with the truck not running, batt got down to 11/4 at the lowest point.

I am not sure how water resistant th eX990 is, I am hoping it can at least handle a good rain.
Replacing orings with slightly larger ones, etc, ussually helps. 
Also, make sure all orings are lubbed real well.
I dont THINK the X990 is actually vented, like the THOR is, so I think it will be alot better for water.

-John


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Hey Batterycharger, I was kinda wondering if it would be a good idea to redo the list in the order of who pays first? 
This way, you WILL get paid for the lights. 

Those of you in the top 10 spots, probably need to go ahead and cough up the dough for these absolute, excellent lights if you hav'nt already before I do. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*3rd_shift said:*
Hey Batterycharger, I was kinda wondering if it would be a good idea to redo the list in the order of who pays first? 
This way, you WILL get paid for the lights. 

Those of you in the top 10 spots, probably need to go ahead and cough up the dough for these absolute, excellent lights if you hav'nt already before I do. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/str.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

That would work if I was taking paypal, but since it's money orders, it takes a week to get the money. So far, most of the people on the list have assured me that money will be in the mail no later than tuesday. In a few minutes I'll figure out who I haven't heard from yet, and then give those poeple 24 hours to tell me what's going on.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Alright - 
cmacclel
Meridian Tactical 
I still haven't heard back from you guys. I need you to tell me what's going on by tomarrow night or you will be bumped to the bottom of the list.


----------



## drchow (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Count me in on the groupbuy!

-drchow


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

*1. BatteryCharger
2. unnerv
3. WB 
4. lambo
5. Sinjz
6. jtice
7. kongfuchicken
8. Meridian Tactical 
9. PeLu 
10. cmacclel 
*
11. Clifton Arnol
12. V8TOYTRUCK
13. 3rd_shift 
14. Geheim 
15. rstones1964 
16. drchow 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flashworm (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

1. BatteryCharger 
2. unnerv 
3. WB 
4. lambo 
5. Sinjz 
6. jtice 
7. kongfuchicken 
8. Meridian Tactical 
9. PeLu 
10. cmacclel 

11. Clifton Arnol 
12. V8TOYTRUCK 
13. 3rd_shift 
14. Geheim 
15. rstones1964 
16. drchow 
17. flashworm


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

So close!!!


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*V8TOYTRUCK said:*
So close!!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

So far those two haven't contacted me....so get your money ready. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

*cmacclel
Meridian Tactical*
Last chance guys...7 more hours...


----------



## WB (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Batterycharger

This is a 3 or 4 day weekend for many people. Camping etc. 
Are you comfortable with you dead line?


----------



## jtice (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Yea, I wouldnt doubt they are out doing things this weekend.
Ive noticed CPF slow down, and less ppl in chat.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*WB said:*
Batterycharger

This is a 3 or 4 day weekend for many people. Camping etc. 
Are you comfortable with you dead line? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I'm sorry, but business is business, and I can't hold up everyone's lights just because 1 person went camping. I said I would give everyone 24 hours...about 4 days ago. It would be different if I could take paypal, but since everybody has to send a MO, I have to get things going as quickly as I can.


----------



## Clifton Arnold (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Batterycharger does this mean that I have made the cutoff and can get one of these awesome lights.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Same question!


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Alright guys, sorry, but you've been bumped back to the bottom of the list. 

*1. BatteryCharger 
2. unnerv 
3. WB 
4. lambo 
5. Sinjz 
6. jtice 
7. kongfuchicken 
8. PeLu 
9. Clifton Arnol 
10. V8TOYTRUCK *

11. 3rd_shift 
12. Geheim 
13. rstones1964 
14. drchow 
15. flashworm
16. Meridian Tactical
17. cmacclel


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Alright, Clifton is out, 3rd_shift is in. 

*1. BatteryCharger 
2. unnerv 
3. WB 
4. lambo 
5. Sinjz 
6. jtice 
7. kongfuchicken 
8. PeLu 
9. V8TOYTRUCK 
10. 3rd_shift *

11. Geheim 
12. rstones1964 
13. drchow 
14. flashworm
15. Meridian Tactical
16. cmacclel


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Go ahead and put me back at the bottom of the list.
I lost my overtime and need to go and yet again find a better job someplace else. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon8.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif 
I really did want that light, but it will have to wait for a more fruitful time to get it from somewhere/someone. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## jtice (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Money Order went out Priority mail this morning! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif (would have went out yesturday, but, holiday) /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
Thanks sooo much for doing this BatterCharger, I know these group buys can be a big PITA sometimes.

3rd_Shift,

Sorry to hear about your job /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

*1. BatteryCharger 
2. unnerv 
3. WB 
4. lambo 
5. Sinjz 
6. jtice 
7. kongfuchicken 
8. PeLu 
9. V8TOYTRUCK 
10. Geheim *

11. rstones1964 
12. drchow 
13. flashworm
14. Meridian Tactical
15. cmacclel 
16. 3rd_shift


----------



## MeridianTactical (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Price I pay for not reading the thread every day... Patiance on my part comes at a price...

Oh well...


----------



## Geheim (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Payment is on it's way.

Chad


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Alright, just wanted to let everyone know that all but one person has told me the MO is in the mail. I have so far received 3 payments. Sorry for those of you at the bottom of the list, doesn't look like anybody else will drop out.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

ALL payments have been sent! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Great! Do you have an ETA for the lights?


----------



## rstones1964 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Cmon, just one more guy please drop out! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/awman.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## jtice (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[happy dance]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 10, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*V8TOYTRUCK said:*
Great! Do you have an ETA for the lights? 

[/ QUOTE ]

As soon as I get all the money orders, I'll order the lights. It takes two weeks after that before they ship them, then as soon as they arrive I'll ship them out.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Received the last money order today! All lights have been paid for.

There is 1 small problem. The person running the lighting department at the place that makes these is on a business trip until Sept. 22nd. Apparently they shut down the whole lighting department for this. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif Unfortunately I won't be able to order them until then.


----------



## PeLu (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

BTW, anybody need my charger? I have no use for it (and have several similar chargers anyway) and somebody in the low voltage countries may benefit from it...


----------



## kongfuchicken (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

BatteryCharger, did you get my pm?


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*kongfuchicken said:*
BatteryCharger, did you get my pm? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

any update?


----------



## Geheim (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Have the lights been ordered?

Chad


----------



## BatteryCharger (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Sorry for the delay guys...

Yes, the lights have been ordered. It will be aproximately 3 weeks before they arrive here. for me to ship out to everyone else. (remember, shipping from Taiwan takes a while /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif )


----------



## Geheim (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif


----------



## jtice (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Thanks for the update ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
oh ohh whats that I feel? goosebumps? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## pimpmylite (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif
so i'm like 11 pages too late /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/banghead.gif
but there's always gonna be a next time right..?


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

While waiting for my x990 I have decided to keep this thread alive by listing the things I will do with it.

1. Light up my high school football field.
2. Light my college football field
3. Take it for a evening hike at a local regional park.


----------



## jtice (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

well, I will be using mine for...

1. Lighting Caves for photos.
2. Help lighting my way through some wooded offroad areas in my truck.
3. General all purpose lighting in large areas.
4. Anouying the hell out of the neighbors.


----------



## flashfan (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

jtice, I'd like to see you stick the x990 on your flashlight vest... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

1. See what the heck is that blueish thing half a mile away from my dorm.
2. Blind and scare the dancing bones out of whatever that is. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif


----------



## kensteele (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

New to this forum, late to the group buy. Could you add me to the list anyway? What about the x995, any more info or someplace else I should be looking for the group buy? I would like to be at the top of that list. Thanks.


----------



## the_moth (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Hi, I'm new to this forum also...any chance of getting in on the group buy? Or is it too late?
Michael


----------



## PeLu (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
well, I will be using mine for...

1. Lighting Caves for photos. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I will use it to light up caves for videos
For lighting up larger cave rooms when guiding trips
and for cave rescue when looking for something.

And my boys will use it to annoy people .-)

BTW, when reading the whole thread, you see whom you have to give a hard time to get a place in the group buy .-)


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Oct 15, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## unnerv (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## jtice (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drunk.gif .... hey, the popcorn was making me thursty


----------



## kongfuchicken (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy23.gif
Looks like you can't finish all that.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

So BatteryCharger, any news on the x990?


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Where ya been Batterycharger?
His last post was 9-24-04. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/au.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

3rd_shift, how do you know? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## jtice (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

GO UP ABOUT 16 POSTS ^^^^ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Hmm...Not posting since 9/24/04.

Allow me to jump to conclusions.

What can I say, when a deal sounds too good to be true, it usually is. Too bad I trusted a member with 400+ posts and sent Ryan Roberts (BatteryCharger) a money order already.

I hope you can deliver the x990s so I can eat my words.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I feel pretty scared all of the suddent when I think about it...
I sent him an email to check.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I didn't want to say anything back when, but that was the real reason I dropped out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif
My overtime was doing fine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon6.gif 
I just simply decided to go with a couple maggmods instead to be safe. 

C'mon out Batterycharger, and give these nervous people an update.
Your last post said 3 weeks to ship and it's been 4 weeks now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mpr.gif


----------



## Azecos (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*V8TOYTRUCK said:*
Hmm...Not posting since 9/24/04.

Allow me to jump to conclusions.

What can I say, when a deal sounds too good to be true, it usually is. Too bad I trusted a member with 400+ posts and sent Ryan Roberts (BatteryCharger) a money order already.

I hope you can deliver the x990s so I can eat my words.



[/ QUOTE ]

Tue Sep 28 2004 09:34 AM is his last post /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## jtice (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I wouldnt worry yet guys, we all know how these things go, there are always delays.

Besides, unless the guy leaves the contry and takes on another name, we know his info. we can track him down /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

an update would be nice though,,, even a hello , im here.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Yes, a hello I'm still here but the lights haven't arrived would be great.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Sorry guys, I've been EXTREMELY busy lately. I've been on a business trip away from a computer for the last week and a half. Believe me, if I was going to keep your money I would have ran away a long time ago. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Anyway, I expect the lights to be here in...

*2 DAYS!* 

I'll take a pic of them all when they get here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

BatteryCharger, that's all we could ask for!
Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif im full from eating my words. The circumstances caused me to act the way I did. My apologies. To be honest, I was glad to have made the list, but a bit nervous sending someone a large money order with nothing to go by except the number of his posts. When the deadline past, and there was no contact I got suspicious


----------



## Hallis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*V8TOYTRUCK said:*
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif im full from eating my words. The circumstances caused me to act the way I did. My apologies. To be honest, I was glad to have made the list, but a bit nervous sending someone a large money order with nothing to go by except the number of his posts. When the deadline past, and there was no contact I got suspicious 

[/ QUOTE ]

I dont blame you. You get my PM about me wanting to send you that money suspiciously for a Thor? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## jtice (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Thanks BatteryCharger, 

We can all sleep alittle better tonight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Well, just alittle better, we still dont have our babies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Azecos (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
Thanks BatteryCharger, 

We can all sleep alittle better tonight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Well, just alittle better, we still dont have our babies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

As if you would go to bed when you recieve that bright sucker /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I think you might get many sleepless nights while playing with the X990 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtice (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Azecos said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
Thanks BatteryCharger, 

We can all sleep alittle better tonight /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Well, just alittle better, we still dont have our babies /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

As if you would go to bed when you recieve that bright sucker /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
I think you might get many sleepless nights while playing with the X990 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOL true, true, 
eh, I will just have to start sleeping during the day, so I have all night to play. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

By the way - that two days is business days, so they shouldn't be here until monday or tuesday. They *might* be a couple days late, but they'll definately be here sometime next week.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

How will the lights be shipped once you receive them?


----------



## BatteryCharger (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Whatever's cheapest....probably Fedex.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Great, Fedex was cheapest for me for shipping out the 12lb Thor.


----------



## xpitxbullx (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I want one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif


----------



## kongfuchicken (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Any update, BC?


----------



## BatteryCharger (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Again, I'm sorry for the delay. Last week, the factory told me they had already been shipped. Now they're telling me they are being shipped today. (Friday in Taiwan) I have b**ched enough for them to send them two day express, and hopefully I will have a tracking number for them tonight. 

VERY sorry for the delay. Believe me, I want mine as bad as everyone else. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Oct 28, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

OK - I have a DHL tracking number! It's not trackable yet, but should be in a few hours. The lady in Taiwan is guaranteeing me that they'll be here before tuesday.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

No problem, thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## jtice (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

wooohooo they are getting close ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I can feel the power from here. muuuahahahahahah

Thanks for the update !


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Just got another email. They are now telling me that they won't be shipped until tomarrow. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif (which is tonight in Taiwan) She already guaranteed me they would be here tomarrow.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## Sinjz (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Does anybody want to sell me their battery pack? Please?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

Also a question somebody asked me but I can't answer, Could someone use Makita batteries with this thing? Would they work properly?

Who's already got mods in mind for their 990? Is someone going to bore some more threads into the thing to see if the beam can be focused down more? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Maybe a modified reflector to simulate the KumKang beam? Something fancier? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif How about a way to make this waterproof? What kind of heat are we talking about? Is there a lens to melt in front of this thing? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Talk people! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

*UPDATE:*
The lights are in the USA! Waiting patiently to clear customs at an airport in SanFrancisco, CA.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

sweet!


----------



## unnerv (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

So close...I live about a mile from SFO. Oh well, at least it will make its way back soon.

Thanks for the update


----------



## jtice (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Sinjz,

Thoughts of modding the X990 have popped into my head /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif
I love everything about the light, except the host, just looks cheap to me, and I would love for it to be water resistant.

I would love to find/make a new host for the guts of the X990.
But I havent found anything worthy of it yet.
I am also not convenced that this system can be sealed tight, there may be too much heat invoved. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Thanks for the updates BatteryCharger, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

-John


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
I love everything about the light, except the host, just looks cheap to me, and I would love for it to be water resistant.

[/ QUOTE ]

I agree. For the full price I would probably be disappointed. I was at Home Depot yesterday looking at a Rigid light that looks almost exactly like the X990 - $16. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

*UPDATE:*

Just got off the phone with a lady from DHL. She says I might have the package tomarrow, definately by Friday.


----------



## jtice (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Great news ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Yea, I really dont understand why they choose that kinda host.
I suppose it will be usable though, if its balanced nice, the tilting head will be great.
But I would rather have a water tight host, the style of the Pelican dive lights, and I actually looked into using one of those to but the X990 guts in. I will be able to tell more once I have it in hand.

Well put Charger, for full price, the host is almost enough to totally turn you off on it, but, this was a good deal you put together, and its runtime and output will make up for all that.

Thanks for your effort in this buy BatteryCharger!

-John


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I just realized that the X990s went from Taipei to SanFrancisco in 1 day, and are going to take at least 2-3 days to get from SF to Portland. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## jtice (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

LOL, yep, thats the darn postal service for ya. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif

I have noticed that kinda thing happen alot, what really bothers me, is when they say its in town,,, yet it still takes days to get to your house.
I have been known to drive down and harras them till they hand it over.

Ever figure out what shipping method you are going to use? Or about how long it will be?

heh, just thought of something, theres gonna be a ton of X990 beamshots appearing soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif

-John


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
heh, just thought of something, theres gonna be a ton of X990 beamshots appearing soon /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif


[/ QUOTE ]

Maybe we'll make the news. "There's been a rash of sightings recently all over the US of superbright white lights. Scientists are stumped." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Still don't know about shipping, I'll have to wait until they get here to weigh and measure them.


----------



## Sinjz (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

jtice, once you got your mod worked out, I want one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Personally I like the swival head thing and the shiny chrome looks nice to me. But once it gets it first scratch, it will probably look ugly. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I think the reasoning for them using the body they did was because they also make a lot of tools and this form factor was similar to those tools. It was probably easy for them to adapt over to a light and probably cheaper than designing something from scratch.

Seriously, anyone don't need there battery? You guys are so smart, I'm sure you can built a nicer pack. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif I can't. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Sell me your battery pack. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## PeLu (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Sinjz said:* You guys are so smart, I'm sure you can built a nicer pack... Sell me your battery pack. 

[/ QUOTE ]

And I still have to get rid of my charger (as it is of no use for me)...
Nobody wants a second charger? One at home, one in the office? .-)


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*PeLu said:*
And I still have to get rid of my charger (as it is of no use for me)...
Nobody wants a second charger? One at home, one in the office? .-) 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well if you're just _giving_ it away I'm sure I can give it a good home. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif I don't think it's much of a "charger" though, just a wall wart. I'm still a little confused about how you charge - do you just plug the wall wart into the battery? Does the battery have to be in the X990 to charge?


----------



## PeLu (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I do have several universal chargers (current favorite Jamara X-Peak 3) and an 




adapter which fits on any of these power packs. 
This will do a better job (for me) charging the power pack than the original charger. 
getting an adaptor from 240 to 120V would be not as easy as using the already existing devices.


----------



## jtice (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]

I'm still a little confused about how you charge - do you just plug the wall wart into the battery? Does the battery have to be in the X990 to charge? 

[/ QUOTE ]


hmmm, very good question.
I really hope the batt doent have to be in the light to charge it, but I wouldnt be suprised at all.
If so, i will have to rig up something so I can hook directly to the batt.

Anyone know what the charge times are like on this?


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

From the tracking number...

*11/5/04 11 : 14 am With delivery courier.*


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Guess what a nice man from DHL just brought me? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Yep, an X990 and 9 of his closest friends. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif




It's alot bigger than I expected. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Very nice. Battery charging. I will be contacting all the owners soon to confirm their shipping address - so be expecting a PM from me.

How long do you think it will take before my neighbors come over to see what the hell is going on tonight? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smirk.gif


----------



## jtice (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSS !!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif
muuuuuuuhahahahahahaa


Hey, you dont have time to be outside playing with that thing, you have 9 others to ship !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif

How is the case? Does it hold the light snug? The latches strong?
I like the fact that it comes with a case, I just hope its nice enough to trust it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

The case is very nice, I expected much less. Certainly will protect it well. Overall I am extremely satisfied with it - I think this is the highest quality "made in Taiwan" item I have ever seen.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*





Brings a tear to your eye, doesn't it? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Very nice, 

Will these be shipped in their original containers?


----------



## kongfuchicken (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/santa.gif


----------



## jtice (Nov 5, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

already, enough already! stop teasing us you heartless bastid! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Alright, all the owners have been contacted. I will probably be shipping these out on monday; however, I may not be able to ship them all at once, I don't know if I'll be able to carry them all with me to work where I will ship them.

V8TOYTRUCK - yes, they will be in their original packages, either in another box or wrapped in brown paper.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Great! Just making sure Fedex handlers don't get any ideas!


----------



## Sinjz (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I'll take the third from the bottom on the right side and the extra battery in the middle. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Woo hoo!!! Just kidding. 

PeLu, battery? charger? Can I have them? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Please, please, please!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I need a second battery. Anybody? I'm begging /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Time for beam shots! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
Subject: cherry tree about 20' away.





3D Mag with an EverLED - light barely visible




Vector 1.5 million CP spotlight




X990 /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

I thought my mag was a bright light until today! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Maybe I should fire up all 10 X990s and scare the neighbors... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Alright, one of them has been shipped, some more will go out tomarrow, and the rest should follow on monday. I will send everyone the tracking number when I send them. Also, I've noticed that most of the buyers are in california...they should only take 1-2 days to get to you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I can't believe I'm saying this, but would anyone be interested in continuing this group buy with more extra batteries and some 12v cigarette lighter adapters? Price would of course depend on how many are interested, I imagine the batteries would stay around $60 and the 12v adapters would be around $30.


----------



## EchoSierraTwo (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Man I gotta save my pennies for one of the lights. If you decide to do another one please let me know.


----------



## Skyline (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I'm very interested in seeing the lucky fellows get their X990s. I want to read all the reviews to convince me to get one as well. LOL. Can't wait! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Here are some of my experiences with the light. 

1. At the Superlight Shootouts I went to I was most impressed with the overall wall of light it could produce. Nice color, Its like a Mega L4!
The Maxabeam was great because it can focus really well and had a really nice tint to the HID.
The Megaray, well..its the Megaray. It /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif

2. When I was at Sequoia with the fine CPF folks, Dat2Zip had a x990 inside the caves, I believe our guide said ''Im seeing parts of the cave I've never seen before!'' Then I knew I had to get one, but didn't want to shell out $500 for a flashlight. At $300, I just couldn't pass this deal up. Another light I was really fond of was JollyRogers blue HID light, very smooth flood beam, perfect tint.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I just turned it on in my dark bedroom...it literally lights up the whole room as if it was noon on a sunny summer day. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif It lights up my garage better than *8* 40 watt 4 foot flourescent tubes. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtice (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I cant wait till my next caving trip. Though that wont be till next year /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Winter is setting in, grrrrrrr

Caving is one of the main reasons I wanted this light, for that overpowering, light the entire place up, light.

I dont mind too much that it wont focus real tight, throw is great, but I find a ROOM lighting beam is more usefull overall.

Have any of you tried "painting" with a light? Its amazing,

Set you camera to at least a few seconds exposure, and wave the light around, and it will "paint" light onto the scene.
I cant seem to find the pic, but I painted an entire field with my thor once.

I also did alot of painting with my 3x3W mag in alot of my caving pics.

-John


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I want to take mine up to a cave, unfortuneately the only one around here is under Mt. St. Hellens...and it's closed for obvious reasons. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## jtice (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

heh, yea, ah, you might want to stay away from there,,, like 30 miles away!

I have to drive about 1.5 hours to get to a couple nice caves.
You have probably seen the pics, but just in case you havent.
Last trip caving.. http://www.jtice.com/images/galleries/sinks2/index.htm
Couple years before that... http://www.jtice.com/images/galleries/sinks/index.htm

Its going to be really nice to have a great "search light" like this, not a light you may end up using ALOT, due to its size etc, but when you really need to light a large area up, its gonna be sweet.

-John


----------



## EchoSierraTwo (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

jtice, your site rocks dude. thanks.


----------



## Sinjz (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*BatteryCharger said:*
I can't believe I'm saying this, but would anyone be interested in continuing this group buy with more extra batteries and some 12v cigarette lighter adapters? Price would of course depend on how many are interested, I imagine the batteries would stay around $60 and the 12v adapters would be around $30. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I may be in for a battery. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

jtice, nice pics! I'm thinking of stealing the red fire one to use as my desktop. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## jtice (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

EchoSierraTwo. thanks glad you like them. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Sinjz, thanks, feel free to heat up your desktop. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Batterycharger, your a MAD MAN ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Anyone know how long the charge time is?


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*V8TOYTRUCK said:*
Anyone know how long the charge time is? 

[/ QUOTE ]

About 4 hours for a dead battery. The way they come you only have to charge it about an hour before you can play with it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Those of you that ordered an extra battery, I have charged them for you so that you can play with it as soon as you get it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Double post /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## jtice (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif even a charged batt? sweeeeeet. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I guess 4 hours isnt too bad, your getting alot of light output for 70 minutes, from that 4 hours wait.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

4 shipped 5 to go...

PeLu...still haven't heard back from you. I need your address before I can ship...


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

By the way, to answer my own question from earlier, the battery does not need to be in the light to charge, and the charger just plugs into the battery. I wish all my power tools were this way...


----------



## kongfuchicken (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Niiiiiice!


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

6 shipped, 3 to go...

Fedex guy: You're back again already? These must be some pretty crazy spotlight to be worth $300!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Geheim (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

As crazy as the people that pay that much for them.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/hahaha.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/broke.gif

Chad


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

OK - everone but PeLu's lights have been shipped! Whew...I feel alot better now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Now, who's up for a group buy of the X995? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Now that you guys have gotten me hooked on HID I must have more! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Let's see...so far, the exact same package has weighed:
11.30lbs
11.40lbs
11.45lbs
11.50lbs
11.25lbs
11.40lbs
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

The reviews I've read about that light haven't been the best.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*V8TOYTRUCK said:*
The reviews I've read about that light haven't been the best. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You're right, not the most amazing beam, but still insanely bright...I think it has a 150 minute run time too. It would only be around $200.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB4&Number=483081


----------



## Sinjz (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*BatteryCharger said:*
Let's see...so far, the exact same package has weighed:
11.30lbs
11.40lbs
11.45lbs
11.50lbs
11.25lbs
11.40lbs
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

So which one went where? Did you keep track? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

BTW, PLEASE fix that super WIDE link. I hate side scrolling. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

Dense fog warning tonight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I left my X990 in the back yard pointed at the sky and walked up the street to see how far I could see it. It's like the lights they use at movie premiers! My neighbor came out to get his mail..."What the hell is that coming out of your yard?!" Oh, just a flashlight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## Likebright (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

I'd like one (1) Proxenon X995 if we can get them for around $200
Mike


----------



## EchoSierraTwo (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

[ QUOTE ]
*Likebright said:*
I'd like one (1) Proxenon X995 if we can get them for around $200
Mike 

[/ QUOTE ]Me too. put me first on the list


----------



## frogs3 (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

Greetings,

I just received my X990 - I was way too late to discover this forum for the group buy - and it took about 5 hours to fully charge one battery with the 150 ma charger. But at just past nine EST, when that red light changed to green, I turned on that baby out front of my house, and had about five neighbors suddenly outside. I thought I was going to get a visit from the local gendarmes wondering what an old guy in his PJ's and overcoat was doing lighting up the WHOLE street. At 75 feet the beam is unbelieveable, and closer than that, it really is like daylight. It is my humble opinion that this is the last light in this category of output, runtime, weight, that I will need. More power is just insane.

Welcome to the asylum. I already feel right at home. Again, thanks to all who have educated me.

Sincerely,

Harvey K.


----------



## jtice (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

Harvey,

Welcome to CPF, have a seat and stay a while,,,, besides, they wont let you leave now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Thanks for the input on the X990, mine is due to arrive this Friday /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I can barely stand it.

I will be sure to give a full review, and ,,, beamshots! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

-John


----------



## frogs3 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

Dear John,

The waiting is the most painful part. Wait till you have a charged battery and some darkness---then it all comes together! Tonight I took my calorie-burning power walk around the street and along a busy two-lane road to a nearby park. I had CARS flashing their headlights if I let the spill get too far into the street from the sidewalk. I intentionally returned across a totally darkened baseball field, and the X990 never lets you feel "in the dark". One neighbor on a local street came out and asked me if I was looking for something. This light can really get the folks out of their houses, even on a cold night like this (20 degrees F) when I walk by.

It has taken 5 hours to charge the second battery also, so I will just keep an eye to see if this shortens at all with use.

Since I only carry a light when I need one, this is becoming my EDC, since lesser lights just do not make it anymore.

Enjoy,

Harvey K.


----------



## Mike Painter (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

[ QUOTE ]
*frogs3 said:*
Greetings,
It is my humble opinion that this is the last light in this category of output, runtime, weight, that I will need. More power is just insane.

Harvey K. 

[/ QUOTE ]

That's what they all say - at teh beginning.
Then they see that 600 watt landing light....


----------



## PeLu (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

As I left my charger behind and it might be worth having another cahrging option:
Anybody please tell me polarity and dimensions of the plug?

Voltage was already mentioned as beeing some 18V DC or am I wrong?


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

Got mine this morning! Very Bright! I love that high pitch start up noise. Thanks Batterycharger can't wait until it gets dark.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

Looks like about 5 more of them are "On FedEx vehicle for delivery". I wonder how many beam shots we'll get tonight? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

PeLu - the charger output is 15v, 1.5 amps. It doesn't say the polarity, but I can test it for you later. I don't know what size the plug is...


----------



## unnerv (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

Got mine today. Thanks BatteryCharger.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

Alright, for those interested in the X995 I have made a seperate post in the group buy section.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=752188&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------



## kongfuchicken (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

Got mine, BC!
Thanks a gazilion!


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

The only disadvantage to a really bright flashlight is that it makes all your other lights seem inferior. I could of sworn my 
L4 was a lot brighter before getting the Thor and x990.


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

Seriously...you should need a license to have one of these. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif










You see that dim line to the left of the bright beam? That's my 1.5MCP Vector. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jtice (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

Just got mine !!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/party.gif

Have only had a chance to play with it about 10 minutes.
Well, Im happy lol.
Its built better than I thought it would be, and case is nice, its very white, not as tight as the thor, but the flood focus lights up the ENTIRE yard. The beam is even smoother than I thought /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif Especially on flood.

I will have many pics up in a couple days /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Hmm, I think Ill post all my info in the X990 Question thread BatteryCharger started.

If I get 60 minutes off each charge, I will be very happy with this purchase.

Thanks a ton for doing the group buy B.C. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

-John


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

[ QUOTE ]
*jtice said:*
If I get 60 minutes off each charge, I will be very happy with this purchase.

[/ QUOTE ]

I tested mine a couple days ago, I got 68 minutes on a brand new battery. That should increase slightly once the battery is broken in... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

When is the group buy for a Maxabeam coming up? 

cheese


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
When is the group buy for a Maxabeam coming up? 

cheese 

[/ QUOTE ]

Actually, I sent them an email about that a while ago. No response. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Sway (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
When is the group buy for a Maxabeam coming up? 

cheese 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif Cheese you just had to go and mention that didn’t *YOU!* and I have been doing *JUST FINE* after my recovery from the last bout of this sickness!

Now it’s time for my meds again what was it I need to take /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif was that Thor-a-Zene or MAXA-Zene /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Later
Kelly

*PS: Don't be sending me any late night "HELP ME /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif IWANA MAXA Beam PM's you will not find any support HERE OK!*


----------



## cheesehead (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

I always go with LITHIUM! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/drool.gif Although the Maxabeam doesn't come with them yet. Only NiCD and NiMH-not like I researched this and broke down and ordered one /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Maxabeam will be a tough one to get copied /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif, although where's there's life there's hope (Grover from Sesame Street). AND I'll be first in line for that one!

cheese


----------



## Sway (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

Ticey,

Good to hear you got your X990, I'm look forward to your review and beam shots /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/buttrock.gif

Later
MAXA Beam


----------



## Geheim (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

I just walked in from outside after lighting up my block. Enough said. 

This is what people next door to me did after I hit the switch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/aaa.gif


Thanks for the GP Batterycharger!

Chad


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

Ok, I just want to make sure all my tracking numbers are correct. Has everyone here but Pelu received their light?


----------



## lambo (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

Got mine Saturday, BatteryCharger. I think while waiting for it, I'd convinced myself it wasn't that big a deal. "Oh come on, how good can it really be, for heaven's sake. It's just another light. You've got dozens of them." I was really convinced that it couldn't be _that_ much brighter than my Mag 2C to 3x123 mod.

Well, it's simply amazing! I think I might go out and play with it again before I go to bed. I can't imagine ever needing another light. (But please ping me to the next good thing you find.)

Thanks one more time for organizing the buy.


----------



## jtice (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

Got mine last Friday as scheduled /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Loving it !!!!!

thanks again B.C.


----------



## lasercrazy (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

[ QUOTE ]
*cheesehead said:*
When is the group buy for a Maxabeam coming up? 

cheese 

[/ QUOTE ]

Forget the maxabeam where is the groupbuy for the MEGARAY. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

For those still interested in an X990, check the post in the group buy section.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## Sinjz (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

No, I have NOT gotten mine. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif Did you guys have to sign for yours? The freak'in tracking number Ryan gave me says that mine was already delivered.

"Left at front door. Signature Service not requested."

It also says delivered on the 13th, Saturday. Do that actually deliver on the weekends???

WHAT THE HELL?!?!?! ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!

edit: Ryan, you have PM.

Anyone know more about FedEx and how to deal with this? Please post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: X990 Battery Charge Time*

They have never delivered on a Saturday to me.


----------



## Catdaddy (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

It charges in or out.
John


----------



## PeLu (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: X990 group buy?*

So I finally got mine yesterday, very like the last one delivered from the frist group buy.
Of course, I have nothing to add to the other people's opinons about it.
The only thing left over: What is the polarity and open volatge of the charger?


----------

